# Figuren gestalten



## naiko263 (27. März 2010)

Ich möchte gerne lernen Figuren zu erstellen, nur bleibt meine Frage wie was wo ?

Mit welchen Porgrammen. 
usw usw

Also ich meine so Anime mäßich Figuren.


----------



## akrite (28. März 2010)

...ein paar mehr Infos wären schon hilfreich:

Figuren zu welchem Zweck ?
Figuren i.S.eines Characters ?
Figuren i.S. Figures (Abbildung) ?
 3D oder 2D ?
Cartoon oder photoreal
für alle verschiedenen Anwendungszwecke gibt es Spezialisten


----------



## Sneer (1. April 2010)

Die Seite könnte Dich interessieren: http://www.mangaka.de/zeichenkurs
Neben einigen Zeichenkursen werden dort auch die Werkzeuge erklärt.


----------

